# Textured ceilings?



## beemerpaint (Jan 3, 2008)

I am looking for some advice from you experienced painters out there. Here is what this project consists of.
I will need to repaint the ceilings throughout an older home. The homeowner just recently had repairs done to the ceilings. Areas of the ceilings were cracked, and the drywall in those particular areas were replaced.
Now the ceilings have a light texture or more like pieces of sand throughout. If I paint over the new construction the surface will be completely smooth and will not match the original ceiling texture.
I have heard that sand or crushed walnut shells should be added to the paint or primer to a consistency that would match the existing ceiling. Because this is a ceiling sand should work as it wont be bumped causing the paint to rub off the surface of the sand. In the case of a wall, crushed walnut shells would be a better choice. Is there a better way to do this? Sorry I do not have a picture for you all. Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## tonyk (Apr 16, 2008)

I have always had a little trouble with sand finish ceilings. The look is nice if done evenly. What about using a hopper gun to spray a sand texture paint to the new areas and then once it has dried respray the whole ceiling with sand texture to make it uniform. I have tried rolling sand texture on ceilings before and the result was very blotchy.


----------



## beemerpaint (Jan 3, 2008)

You got that right. I have 5 rooms to match texture on the ceiling. Drywall repairs were done leaving part of each ceiling flat. The first two rooms came out alright until the sand started bunching up then it went on blotchy. What a headache. I found a larger sized granule of sand at Sherwin Williams and Crushed Walnut shells at Benjamin Moore in case anyone is looking.


----------

